# Any problems with electric drop down beds



## furlongenough

Going a bit hysterical trying to decide which motorhome would suit us best. Latest idea is a chausson Flash 10 because we like the idea of the drop down bed but have been warned (by non-Chausson dealer) that the bed mechanism is not very reliable and very expensive to repair. Is there an issue with the reliability of the beds?


----------



## fatbuddha

we looked at the Flash 10 long and hard when we were in the market for a new m/h as the electric drop down bed meant you had a nice open layout when the bed was up, and generally we liked the internal design.

BUT it was concerns over reliability of the mechanism (no data to work with but just a feeling) plus a need to keep the living area pretty clear when the bed is brought down, that led to us saying no - not right

we went for a Rollerteam T-line 700 non-family in the end and have no regrets - it was the right choice for us


----------



## stewartwebr

Can't comment on the Chausson, but my previous and current Burstner Elegance both have electric drop down front beds. Never had an issue other than the limits need reset now and again which only entails holding the remote and setting them. 

Do feel it a little frivolous, given gas struts worked just as well in other vans and is a waste of battery power if you are not on hook up


----------



## 91502

If you look around on the internet there are some complaints of the bed not coming down all the way but I wouldn't say it seems to be a common fault. 
My concern of such non essential things would be the weight of the extra motors, gearing and electrics. 
Motorhome builders seem unable to produce basic vehicles with a reasonable payload and all these nice extras must make the problem worse. 
I see they quote a payload of over 600kg but I would ask for any motorhome I was considering buying to be put on a weigh bridge so I could see exactly how much I had to play with.
Its a big investment to make to find out afterwards you have to leave the wife at home to stop going over weight, on second thought maybe thats not a bad idea. 

James


----------



## furlongenough

fatbuddha said:


> we looked at the Flash 10 long and hard when we were in the market for a new m/h as the electric drop down bed meant you had a nice open layout when the bed was up, and generally we liked the internal design.
> 
> BUT it was concerns over reliability of the mechanism (no data to work with but just a feeling) plus a need to keep the living area pretty clear when the bed is brought down, that led to us saying no - not right
> 
> we went for a Rollerteam T-line 700 non-family in the end and have no regrets - it was the right choice for us


Does the bed go down to more or less standard bed height? Bad back means that access needs to be straightforward


----------



## fatbuddha

furlongenough said:


> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> 
> we looked at the Flash 10 long and hard when we were in the market for a new m/h as the electric drop down bed meant you had a nice open layout when the bed was up, and generally we liked the internal design.
> 
> BUT it was concerns over reliability of the mechanism (no data to work with but just a feeling) plus a need to keep the living area pretty clear when the bed is brought down, that led to us saying no - not right
> 
> we went for a Rollerteam T-line 700 non-family in the end and have no regrets - it was the right choice for us
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the bed go down to more or less standard bed height? Bad back means that access needs to be straightforward*
Click to expand...

are you asking about the Chausson or my T-line?? from what I recall about the Chausson bed, it's still quite high even when fully down as it's restricted by other surfaces. the fixed bed in my T-line is adjustable up and down depending on how deep a garage space you need.

at it's lowest, mine would more or less match the height of a standard divan bed on a base and has some fixed steps in place to help getting in and out.


----------



## furlongenough

fatbuddha said:


> furlongenough said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fatbuddha said:
> 
> 
> 
> we looked at the Flash 10 long and hard when we were in the market for a new m/h as the electric drop down bed meant you had a nice open layout when the bed was up, and generally we liked the internal design.
> 
> BUT it was concerns over reliability of the mechanism (no data to work with but just a feeling) plus a need to keep the living area pretty clear when the bed is brought down, that led to us saying no - not right
> 
> we went for a Rollerteam T-line 700 non-family in the end and have no regrets - it was the right choice for us
> 
> 
> 
> *Does the bed go down to more or less standard bed height? Bad back means that access needs to be straightforward*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you asking about the Chausson or my T-line?? from what I recall about the Chausson bed, it's still quite high even when fully down as it's restricted by other surfaces. the fixed bed in my T-line is adjustable up and down depending on how deep a garage space you need.
> 
> at it's lowest, mine would more or less match the height of a standard divan bed on a base and has some fixed steps in place to help getting in and out.
Click to expand...

I was asking about the T-line - from pictures it looks to me as though the Chausson is more or less normal bed height although i may be wrong?


----------

